# Orange 4x12 vs. Bogner 4x12



## taken (Feb 5, 2006)

I am currently looking to upgrade my cabinet and I have narrowed it down to these two. I have played the Orange and it was simply to die for, but there is no Bogner dealer in my area. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with either of these cabs? I hear they are both really amazing, but which do you prefer?

I am also curious about the Bogner 1x12 cube if anyone had any info it would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

have not played the bogner, I cannot imagine how it would rival the orange though. the construction quality and materials are quite evident in the tone. they use good wood, and they are slightly smaller than a marshall cab (no wood projecting at corners). I like them better than any other cab I have played


----------

